# Hello from Plano!



## jozef3d (Feb 6, 2016)

Hey. Met Michael today and he directed me here. I am getting into the planted tank hobby and I would love to attend the meetings that happen. Looking forward to the next one. It's great to be able to connect with local hobbyist! Can't wait to learn more from the people I know I will end up meeting through here!

How do I join the DFWAPC?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Paul, welcome to APC!

To join DFW APC, you can contact the treasurer, CrownMan, on this forum. I believe there is a PayPal option for dues, or you can simply come to the next meeting.

--Michael


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Welcome, Paul, to APC. We will have our next meeting sometime in March. We will post information on this website but if you can PM me your email address, I will add you to the DFWAPC contact group I use to send the meeting and other club business info emails.


----------



## jozef3d (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks Michael! 

Crownman, PM sent . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

HI, Paul. Welcome to apc, and DFWapc. 
notice you're in Plano. I'm also in Plano if you need any help with setting up, etc.


----------



## jozef3d (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi fishyjoe . I'll definitely pm you when and if I do . Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

